# a new life in dubai



## katied (Apr 13, 2010)

hi im a 23 year old irish student thinkin of moving to UAE with another female friend

shes a graphic designer and im a biomedical scientist to work in a laboaratory in a hospital, does anyone no what the work scene would be like

is it true that companies pay for your relocation?

any advise on where we should begin to start with our plan makin


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome

This is a big move and you need to do a great deal of research before start making any real plans. The sticky thread about things to kn0w will give you some pointers.

You need to secure employment before moving here and graphic design jobs are few and far between at the moment. Some companies will pay for staff to relocate but these days this is more for senior staff as there are plenty of people here to employ for many positions. 

Have either of you ever been to the UAE? Why do you want to move here?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And I would suggest you contact the many private hospitals here esp in Dubai Healthcare City....

As for graphic design, as SWMBO says, it's not a particularly lucrative trade...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SWMBO!  :whip: 

-


----------



## katied (Apr 13, 2010)

what does SWMBO mean,

she is also can design websites and is a qualified photographer

my friend, a male might also come he has a masters in mechanical engineering, what is the job scene like for that ?

thank you so much for your help, this is a great website 
i have never been to UAE before, it just seems like it would be an adventure maybe to go there and a different way of life etc.


----------



## katied (Apr 13, 2010)

also the irsish government have an embargo blocking the hire of permenant staff at the moment so right now seems like a good time to take risks and travel


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

She Who Must Be Obeyed.....


----------



## katied (Apr 13, 2010)

oh ok SWMBO


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

katied said:


> what does SWMBO mean,
> 
> she is also can design websites and is a qualified photographer
> 
> ...


Sorry to sound negative, but there are a lot of people here in your friend's line of work. A qualification in photography is not of interest really as it is not the same as being good at it. Besides, there are numerous types of photographers. And many of each here.

As AndyC said, you should make direct contact with hospitals. For your male friend, his experience is a valuable as his degree. I take it you are aware of the laws on cohabiting?

Life can certainly be an adventure here (in both good & bad ways), but working hours tend to be quite long and it is not a holiday. I am curious as to why you picked here of all places, especially if you have never visited. It suits some of us very well, but not others and certainly is not for everyone.

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Life can certainly be an adventure here (in both good & bad ways), but working hours tend to be quite long and it is not a holiday. I am curious as to why you picked here of all places, especially if you have never visited. It suits some of us very well, but not others and certainly is not for everyone.


definitely not for me but then we do what we must


----------



## katied (Apr 13, 2010)

it isnt like i have up and moved over there, hence why i asked for advice on the situation. My brothers older friend has worked there and many of his friends and mine have visited and found it to be amazing

i am not been wreckless i understand there are many cons to moving to the UAE, I am 23 So willing to take a gamble with moving abroad, however i wouldnt go blindly either


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Katie, ignore the naysayers, I'm quite sure you've got your head on your shoulders, you can have a great life here - esp as a 23 year old with a bit of cash in your pocket, come for a couple of weeks, see what you think, DON'T go crazy in that time, and make a rational decision.

Then we'll all meet up down the irish Village and get pee'd as parrots!

Enjoy.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed.....


Giggle PMSL:clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

katied said:


> it isnt like i have up and moved over there, hence why i asked for advice on the situation. My brothers older friend has worked there and many of his friends and mine have visited and found it to be amazing
> 
> i am not been wreckless i understand there are many cons to moving to the UAE, I am 23 So willing to take a gamble with moving abroad, however i wouldnt go blindly either


You should really find a job here first, if you know how the sponsership system works.
But come look and enjoy your time as well as looking for work.
I am sure Andy will entertain you.


----------

